# anyone in Canada get their British Pension deposited into British Bank???



## bettaforu (Jul 13, 2009)

I need to know what I would have to do to get my British Pension deposited over there. If I am living in Canada, would it be better/easier to get a US bank account and have it deposited in the USA?

Anyone on here do this?? Its supposed to be more if you don't have it sent to Canada because we don't get the indexed one. I need info before I apply for mine. thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> I need to know what I would have to do to get my British Pension deposited over there. If I am living in Canada, would it be better/easier to get a US bank account and have it deposited in the USA?
> 
> Anyone on here do this?? Its supposed to be more if you don't have it sent to Canada because we don't get the indexed one. I need info before I apply for mine. thanks


I've done this and it worked.
1) Send a short letter with a VOIDED cheque attached. That gives the UK Pension authorities all the information required.
2) The pension has to be paid in your country of residence. Just opening an account in the USA would not achieve this unless you live there.
3) If you were able to do the USA thing and be living in Canada you would be guilty of fraud and whatever penalty the UK Government deemed appropriate in the circumstances. You should guide yourself accordingly.


----------

